# RCFM Head Cat in Hospital



## SamiiTiger (Jun 5, 2007)

Copied from the RCFM LJ Community:

For those of you who are not on the RCFM staff list, Last night Kevin (KO, RCFM's Head Cat) was seriously injured and is currently in the Hospital with multiple broken bones and will be in surgery today. I am not 100% sure of all his injuries, but he will be out of commission for a good while. 

Kevin has gone out of his way so many times to help those around him, and we need to do the same. I am accepting donations for Kevin and Karen to help off set the monumental costs that are growing even as I type this post. Any and all donations are welcome. If you are unable to contribute funds, that is ok, just please send Kevin your Love. Post a reply to the LJ Entry and I will print it out when I go to see him this weekend. 

Please send donations to paypal *alexanderkatz @ earthlink.net*

Thank You
Alex



I will also reiterate what Brody said in a comment on the LJ thread. This happened outside of work for KO, so there's no telling if insurance will cover anything. If not, KO and Karen (Pita) will need the RCFM Family more than ever.

Also... FurAffinity's own AnimeCat is offering ONE commission to the highest bidder to help KO offset the cost of medical bills. Go see her LJ post here for more details.

~Samii


----------



## SamiiTiger (Jun 6, 2007)

An update: 
(From Alexander Katz)

Kevin is awake and grumpy!!! Who can blame him?  He has two broken wrists and a broken scapula (shoulder blade).  He asked me to please let everyone know that he really appreciates the Love and good wishes that everyone is sending him.   Just for the record, Kevin asked me to let everyone know he DID NOT try and catch the washing machine, it got overbalanced and took him down the stairs.   He is scheduled for surgery tomorrow (Wednesday).


----------

